# Hello.



## Merbear328 (Aug 30, 2019)

Hi I'm Merri and I'm new here. I got married a little less than a year ago and it's been a pretty rocky year. I came on here to get some advice on how to have a healthier marriage. There isn't a lack of love, but I don't know if we are on the same path anymore, and we are not in our early 20s we are in our 30s and are 6 years into our relationship.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Merbear328 said:


> Hi I'm Merri and I'm new here. I got married a little less than a year ago and it's been a pretty rocky year. I came on here to get some advice on how to have a healthier marriage. There isn't a lack of love, but I don't know if we are *on the same path* anymore, and we are not in our early 20s we are in our 30s and are 6 years into our relationship.


Welcome, give us more specific information and I'm sure you'll have plenty of good advice to come.


----------

